# Riphah Merit List?



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

Guys, did Riphah display any merit list?

How many students should be on the first list, because I come a little after 120. And I called the office today and they asked if I was on the first list.

And the problem is, I didnt see any list #baffled 

Do I have to go to the college to see the list?

Oh God #sad


----------



## aamna_younus (Mar 11, 2010)

LybaLyba said:


> Guys, did Riphah display any merit list?
> 
> How many students should be on the first list, because I come a little after 120. And I called the office today and they asked if I was on the first list.
> 
> ...


here is some news........i hope it solves your problem
Riphah offered 83 students admission. 18th of october was the last date for submission of dues for mbbs by them.
admin said that we won't be seeing any FIRST LIST either on the college softboards or the internet. we can only know our merit positions. and on 19th (evening) there will be 2nd merit list for mbbs on their website. it was supposed to be posted today but its postponed till tomorrow.#happy 
gud luck everyone.


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> here is some news........i hope it solves your problem
> Riphah offered 83 students admission. 18th of october was the last date for submission of dues for mbbs by them.
> admin said that we won't be seeing any FIRST LIST either on the college softboards or the internet. we can only know our merit positions. and on 19th (evening) there will be 2nd merit list for mbbs on their website. it was supposed to be posted today but its postponed till tomorrow.#happy
> gud luck everyone.


eeek #baffled 

thanks and Goodluck! I'm scared #sad


----------



## DocYasir (Sep 25, 2011)

aamna_younus said:


> here is some news........i hope it solves your problem
> Riphah offered 83 students admission. 18th of october was the last date for submission o...... postponed till tomorrow.#happy
> gud luck everyone.


WTF they have extended the date for submission of fee instead of posting second merit list#angry


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

DocYasir said:


> WTF they have extended the date for submission of fee instead of posting second merit list#angry


Yeah these Riphah people are so annoying #sad #angry


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

LybaLyba said:


> Yeah these Riphah people are so annoying #sad #angry


I would agree! they cant make their mind!#eek


----------



## zack999 (Oct 7, 2011)

when is riphah giving out the final list?


----------



## LybaLyba (Jul 28, 2011)

zack999 said:


> when is riphah giving out the final list?


After 2nd or 3rd November they will display the second list.


----------



## zack999 (Oct 7, 2011)

ok


----------

